# Android Auto



## Preacher

I have been looking at installing one of the new Android Auto head units in my truck so that I can ditch the cell phone mount. Is anyone else using one to drive for Uber & If so, what are goor impressions?


----------



## AnfieldRiot

Pioneer makes a very solid head unit w/Android capability. Depending on what features you want, it can run you from $599 to 925. Ca-Fi is also a top of the pyramid for Android head units, I have one and simply love it.

Try taking a few minutes on UTube and going over the Pioneer & Ca-Fi units... I think you'll be pleased with your options.

(No I don't run Uber or Lyft off of the units but you can for certain models)


----------



## unitxero

You can't use android auto and the Uber app at the same time you'll need a MirrorLink capable head unit for that (and that isn't even using android auto, that is just mirroring your smartphone to the head unit), The implementation of Android auto is buggy, audio playing from Spotify will sometimes get looped in with the guidance audio, and for some reason the guidance and music sound channels are separated and the bug is, the audio stream will get patched into the guidance, and if the guidance isn't talking the music will go mute after the guidance stops speaking and then when guidance begins speaking the music plays again (then the problem loops). A reset fixes this but its super annoying, some times wont detect the phone for no reason it will just say "Smartphone connection failed". "Voice" control for spotify or google play music is hit or miss too often because you won't be allowed to change anything via touch while driving (that's dangerous anyways). You'll have to repeat the same song twice so it can understand at times. You'll be limited to a few select apps.If you want to sample it without buying a head unit. You can download android auto on your phone and use the same in-car service on your Android smartphone as that was updated a few days into the app.

JUST get a MirrorLink supported HEAD UNIT. And Mirror your smartphone to the headunit. It is the OPTIMAL solution. (Make sure your phone has MirrorLink support as well)


Now why would you use Android Auto on the road vs just using your smartphone on a fixed mount? Take it from me, I've been using it for 5 months now. There are times I simply use the fixed mount and not bother plugging my phone in because its so annoying when it bugs out. Also there is a GUI problem in android auto, where if its on Maps, for whatever reason it will begin to lose screen color and artifact green/purple boxes appear and green lines. This is not because of my head unit or the phone as i've seen this happen in 2 other cars as well. All you have to do is switch from Maps, to any other tab and switch back to Maps and it will fix itself. Happens more often when you set the head unit to "night mode" to invert google maps from a bright white map to a black night time map.


----------



## Preacher

I'm a techie guy and thought it would be cool if it really worked. I want to thank you guys for the input. I'll hold off and spend that money on something else that I want.


----------



## AnfieldRiot

Preacher, the Ca-Fi models may be what you're after. The head unit works flawlessly...it's in my FRS which is a non Uber car, so I can't speak of it's functionality on the head unit but every app I've used on the unit works as if I were using my phone.


----------



## AVLien

Just FYI (I know this is an old thread), the Uber Partner app still doesn't have a working Android Auto app. This means (essentially) you will not be able to use it in to native AA interface. Not sure if it will run or not, but I have to exit AA in order to use my Driver app (on my phone). If anyone stumbles onto this thread wondering, install AA on your phone first! It probably isn't exactly what you think it will be. :/


----------



## Spina

I can run the uber app while using AA, but it won't kick off maps.. anyone get this working?


----------



## monsoonman

Uber app (v3.148.2) now seems to be working with AA. Handing over navigation to AA. Tested on a 2017 Honda Accord Hybrid.


----------



## Nick Neuhart

monsoonman said:


> Uber app (v3.148.2) now seems to be working with AA. Handing over navigation to AA. Tested on a 2017 Honda Accord Hybrid.


Interesting. Will give it a try in my Hyundai and report


----------



## IIx Mattyboy

monsoonman said:


> Uber app (v3.148.2) now seems to be working with AA. Handing over navigation to AA. Tested on a 2017 Honda Accord Hybrid.


Seems to work fine handing over to waze, but when trying to do it as Google maps nav it only inputs the suburb, not direct address..


----------



## Tinuviel

IIx Mattyboy said:


> Seems to work fine handing over to waze, but when trying to do it as Google maps nav it only inputs the suburb, not direct address..


Funny thing is this did work perfectly, but stopped working for me last week on Tuesday. Lyft works fine sending the destination to Google maps, do this is probably a bug (intentional or not) in uber


----------



## lfaust58

OK, if AA won't play nice with Uber, will the Uber app pass info thru to the navigation app in the Ford Sync 3 head unit??


----------



## henrygates

Uber doesn't work with Android Auto very well, except to push the nav to the HU, and then you have to fiddle with it to get it to show your phone screen again. My head unit is "mirror link ready" as is my phone, but I believe there's an additional adapter I need to buy to actually make it work. Didn't seem worth the trouble.

I never use Android Auto at all though. It's fine but blacking out the screen is a dumb feature.


----------



## lfaust58

I've upgraded the head unit to Sync 3.0 and stopped using Android Auto. (disabled autolaunch). MUCH better, smoother operation. Remarkable how much AA was slowing down my phone, and now I'm not missing requests


----------



## Ngfam2

Nick Neuhart said:


> Interesting. Will give it a try in my Hyundai and report


Did you get your Uber driver app to work in Hyundai navigation rather than using the smart phone,? Have a 2018 Sonata can not figure how to use app in car system????


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork

Ngfam2 said:


> Did you get your Uber driver app to work in Hyundai navigation rather than using the smart phone,? Have a 2018 Sonata can not figure how to use app in car system????


Because you can’t


----------



## Ngfam2

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Because you can’t


In English? Does not work?


----------

